# Hiring an agent



## lizzie_c24 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I already got my ITA and are now ready to submit all the documents to the immigration. Unfortunately, my husband's police record shows that there was a case filed against him. The problem now is, we had not disclosed this in out EOI because back then we were told that the case was withdrawn and will be striked out of his (police) record. We have all the withdrawal papers. 

Now my question is, do we have to hire an agent to assist us in preparing the ITA documents, or we can simply revise the EOI with an explanation?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't know which country you are from but would it not be better to go to the authorities and get the case removed so you can present a clean police report. If not, it would be best in my opinion to submit a detailed letter explaining why you didn't declare it with certified copies of all withdrawal papers. Health and character form the very basis of the NZ Immigration application consideration so you will need a character waiver but now you will also need to prove your Bona Fides - ie that you acted in good faith and did not intend to mislead INZ. 

** not intended to be immigration advice **


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gbimmigration said:


> I don't know which country you are from but would it not be better to go to the authorities and get the case removed so you can present a clean police report. If not, it would be best in my opinion to submit a detailed letter explaining why you didn't declare it with certified copies of all withdrawal papers. Health and character form the very basis of the NZ Immigration application consideration so you will need a character waiver but now you will also need to prove your Bona Fides - ie that you acted in good faith and did not intend to mislead INZ.
> 
> ** not intended to be immigration advice **


I'm not sure it is possible to get it removed. We had a similar situation with one of my sons, who had received a warning when he was 13 after shoplifting some sweets from a sweetshop. Even though he was a minor at the time and it was just a warning, it was still on his police check when he was 18. And apparently it will be there for the rest of his life. 

Immigration and the police will tell you that 'it won't make any difference to your application because it's now run its time'.

Yea, right!


----------

